# Things to take



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

I recently purchased a rear storage bag for the back of my brute and I'm just trying to think of a few things to take alot for minor mishaps on the trail. So far What I can thing of would be

-Recovery gear
-12v air compressor
-small socket set
-tire plug kit
-can of fix-a-flat
-flashlight and extra batteries
-Matches in waterproof container
-Cigarette lighter and two firestarter logs. 
-Fixed blade knife 
-Small first aid kit 

I still have room for a few more things. Anyone offer a suggestion?


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Oil, oil filters, spare belt all good things to have if you got the room.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes the oil and filter is a must. Incase you swamp it alone. Might consider running an extra battery. If I ever mount mine permanent I plan on doing it. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

TP:biggrin:


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Injected said:


> TP:biggrin:


:agreed::agreed::agreed::bigeyes:


----------



## chops2885 (Jul 28, 2012)

Definitely tire plugs bust a tire in slate rock creek saturday

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Snatch block


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

blue beast said:


> :agreed::agreed::agreed::bigeyes:



:fart:

I forgot all about that. That is a MUST! What do you guys think about a can of starting fluid in case you pop a tire off the bead?


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Good idea, also a bag of big zip ties.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Ratchet strap and your air compressor will get a tire to pop back on the bead. Done it lots.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Extra spark plugs , I also have a small amount of nuts and bolts that are different sizes , not sure if you need it where you are from , but I carry a rain suit and extra gloves and a spare set of goggles ( someone always seems to forget their goggles and gloves ) , I also have a CDI Dynatek in my bike , but carry the stock one in a water proof container just incase the CDI goes to the crapper , and i also carry a tube of die-electric grease with me , and all the stuff already mentioned above .


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

DUCT TAPE!!!!!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

BEER


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We had a nice long thread for this but, I cant find it anywhere... must be way way way in the back


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

DUCK TAPE!!!!!!!!
x2


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> We had a nice long thread for this but, I cant find it anywhere... must be way way way in the back



I was looking for that last night too. It was a lonnnnnng list.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yeah I wish I could find it


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I found one, but it's not the one I was thinking of. I thought someone took the suggestions and put it in a list format.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/14-mud-pit/8715-emergency-kit-items.html


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yep thats the one!!! I just found it too, along w/ this one

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/14-mud-pit/1370-tools-need-bag.html

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/14-mud-pit/8715-emergency-kit-items.html

I'm gonna merge them and sticky it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Done. Merged and stickied:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/47-general-tech-audio-info/1370-tools-emergency-kits-take.html

Let's all just use that one now... gonna lock this one, but melton I copied your post into that thread as well ^^^


----------

